# Common Chord Progressions



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not this advanced to have done this myself. I found it on the internet. I hope some of you may find it fun and helpful.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5mFA-uCxo

This is sort of old now, what with many pop music songsters basing their writing on 3 and 4 chord progressions that all sound alike, to wit, Taylor Swift et al. But twas ever thus, the Brill building progressions of a prior generation also. Amusing nevertheless.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5mFA-uCxo
> 
> This is sort of old now, what with many pop music songsters basing their writing on 3 and 4 chord progressions that all sound alike, to wit, Taylor Swift et al. But twas ever thus, the Brill building progressions of a prior generation also. Amusing nevertheless.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Along a similar line there a several versions of this out there:
[video=youtube;R2De2cK1mDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2De2cK1mDw[/video]


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool post, thanks for sharing!

It's worth noting (just for those who might not see it) that the first two progressions are pretty much the exact same thing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That was kinda hard to listen to all the way through.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> That was kinda hard to listen to all the way through.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Just looking at the picture was enough for me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You mean there is more to music than l-lV-V? Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> You mean there is more to music than l-lV-V? Who'da thunk it?


That one's not even on the list!


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Clean Channel said:


> That one's not even on the list!


The third one down on the chart looks pretty close to I IV V, though.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> The third one down on the chart looks pretty close to I IV V, though.


Fair enough. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I am not this advanced to have done this myself. I found it on the internet. I hope some of you may find it fun and helpful.


Cool chart but I don't like how they present the minor chord as the i... EG's:

I would look at the Joan Osborn song as a vi IV I V progression and the Santana song as a iii V iii vi progression and the Counting Crows song as a vi IV ii V progression. Be it right or wrong, that's how I would look at those progressions because I find it easier to always look at it with the I chord being the parent key, so to speak...but then I am self taught in theory so maybe I'm not looking at it correctly...


Thoughts?


----------

